# Praise God with Me



## formula1 (Sep 29, 2010)

I want you folks to have an opportunity to praise God on behalf of my 9 1/2 year old son.  

I have known from birth that God's hand was on him. From the very miracle of His conception, to the 7 surgeries and untold hospital stays, to the scare of a brain tumor, to the relief that it went away.  So much this child has had to face and yet he is overcoming everyday.  I cannot say what God has for his future, but I know His mighty hand rests upon Him. And there is not a day that goes by that I don't tell him that very thing.

This coming Sunday he will be baptised in the Sunday morning service at our church, followiing his acceptance of the Lord Jesus about 2 weeks ago.

What is amazing about this to me is I had chosen to be 'hands-off' with his relationship with the Lord, prefering to allow God to draw him, since only God can do that anyway.  Sure, we would read scriptures, pray, and talk about the Lord, listen to Christian music and the like.  But I never suggested to him that he make any decision for the Lord.  He did it completely without my influence.

He actually told me as he was going forward that he knew alot about Jesus because of our discussions, his training in private school, from Awanas and so on, but he needed to be sure that he knew Jesus, so that's why he went to a pastor. And after dicussions with several Pastors, they are also convinced that he knows exactly what he is doing.

Yes, I'm a proud Dad, but much more proud that my Father in heaven has been reaching out to him and drawing him to the Cross and faith in the Lord.  I am also very much aware that the effort is just beginning and his relationship with the Lord will need to be nurtured while we are blessed to have him with us.

So celebrate with me!

3 John 1:4 
I have no greater joy than to hear that my children are walking in the truth.


----------



## BCPerry (Sep 29, 2010)

What church and what time is the baptismal service?


----------



## formula1 (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re:*

Your church and mine 11 AM (ELFBC). I would love to meet you BC.  I would normally come to the Sunday evening service, but this Sunday, it will be 11 AM for me.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Sep 29, 2010)

Praise God, another saint by the grace of His love. Great job as a father as well. My son was 7 went he and I were baptized. I told him don't be baptized because of me, and he said he wasn't. He prayed and he said God spoke to him and we were baptized. What a wonderful Father we have. You will be able to spend an eternity with Jesus and your family. Thanks for sharing the good news and don't let ANYONE try to steal your joy by posting anything negative. Ignore them. Praise God


----------



## ronpasley (Sep 29, 2010)

Amen brother what great joy I know you feel for I'm excited also.
Praise the name of Jesus what a great and mighty God we serve.


----------



## christianhunter (Sep 29, 2010)

Praise GOD!


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 30, 2010)

God bless him and prayers to the whole family
for great times ahead.


----------



## creation's_cause (Sep 30, 2010)

I think that is perhaps one of the greatest joys and expectations a father can have of his son...what would and could God do with our sons if they are obedient to Him.  I share your joy and expectation and praise God for what He is doing in your son F1.


----------



## gtparts (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm just sitting here will goosebumps on my arms and tears welling in my eyes as I praise God for your sons new life in Christ. If you pm me an address, I'd like to send you John Eldredge's  book, Fathered By God. Raising our sons to be men of God is a critical matter, for them, their families, and the world. One reason the world is in the mess it is, is the direct result of negligent fathering. We must be intentional about meeting our responsibilities.

Can't put into words how happy I am for your family!


----------



## tomtlb66 (Sep 30, 2010)

Praise God again. Great news, had to send another on the good news.


----------



## Ole Crip (Sep 30, 2010)

When God works it is amazing.Sounds like God has been working in your sons life from birth. God has a bigger plan for him praise Jesus for him thank him and love him.With all that your son has gone through sounds like Jesus whispers in his ear.He is blessed.                     JOHN,10:27-28 MY SHEEP HEAR MY VOICE,, AND I KNOW THEM AND THEY FOLLOW ME.AND I GIVE THEM ETERNAL LIFE,AND THEY SHALL NEVER PERISH;NEITHER SHALL ANYONE SNATCH THEM OUT OF MY HAND.


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 30, 2010)

formula1 said:


> He did it completely without my influence.



Brother, he didn't do it without your influence.  He is doing it BECAUSE of your influence.  Children watch their parents.  He obviously saw something in your relationship with the Lord that he wanted....we all rejoice with you.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 30, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> Brother, he didn't do it without your influence.  He is doing it BECAUSE of your influence.  Children watch their parents.  He obviously saw something in your relationship with the Lord that he wanted....we all rejoice with you.



Absolutely.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 30, 2010)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CAL (Sep 30, 2010)

Amen,and thanks for the good news!God is great.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 30, 2010)

God bless you as a father,and God bless your son! It makes my heart sing to read things like this.


----------



## Jeff57 (Oct 1, 2010)

Praise God.....The angels and all the saints rejoice.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re:*

I want to thank all of you for the kind words and well wishes on behalf of my son's decision for Christ. We celebrated in his baptism this morning at church with 3 of our family members including 2 who are unchurched coming to celebrate with us. That in itself is awesome.

Now for my son, as the real work in his walk with Christ really begins, which I can best describe as follows:

John 3:30
He must increase, but I must decrease.

May God richly bless your every effort in Christ.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Oct 3, 2010)

Again my dear brother in Christ. I want to praise God with you. What a wonderful, loving God we serve. Words cannot describe Him. I am blown away, if you don't mind fellow brothers and sisters in Christ, lets share and say a prayer over this young man and his family. Father God in Heaven, we give you all the glory, please touch this young man and his family, guide him and strengthen him and let everything he touches prosper. Let everyone who comes in contact with him be a blessing to him. Bless him with good health, peace love and every gift of The Holy Spirit, we all ask this in Your Holy Name. Amen


----------



## GAMEDIC (Oct 3, 2010)

praise God.


----------



## CAL (Oct 3, 2010)

tomtlb66 said:


> Again my dear brother in Christ. I want to praise God with you. What a wonderful, loving God we serve. Words cannot describe Him. I am blown away, if you don't mind fellow brothers and sisters in Christ, lets share and say a prayer over this young man and his family. Father God in Heaven, we give you all the glory, please touch this young man and his family, guide him and strengthen him and let everything he touches prosper. Let everyone who comes in contact with him be a blessing to him. Bless him with good health, peace love and every gift of The Holy Spirit, we all ask this in Your Holy Name. Amen



Amen!


----------



## Ole Crip (Oct 7, 2010)

amen


----------



## ROSWELLNATIVE (Oct 7, 2010)

Praise him!


----------

